# Does your dog sleep with you



## Jordan269

My 8mo used to sleep in her own bed in the living room but now in summer she sleep on my bed with me because it is very hot in the living room....so is it okay to 
Have her sleeping with me..??


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I have posted a survey about that very subject. It seems that about half of people sleep in bed with their GSDs. Here it is http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/732073-gsds-bedrooms.html


----------



## andywhite

No, now it's too hot to be with us in the bed. It's so hot here, that we had to move mattress out of bedroom to colder room.

She just stolen our fan. So we bring second. And now she has both. Good night! :|


----------



## slackoff01

Never in the beds for sleeping, dogs are welcome to come up in the morning once the wife and I are awake and call them up.

Sleeping in beds if for humans only. Couches are generally fair game. we have two so there is usually sitting room as well for us, if not dogs are told down and they comply quite readily.

Our GSD is still only 10 weeks and his crate is at the foot of the bed, the Heeler Mix has her dog bed on my side and the Border Collie who refuses to use a dog bed. she prefers sleeping on the wife side of the bed


----------



## JaxsMom

Yes :grin2: but more often than not he ends up on the floor or his bed after a bit then back up when he hears my alarm in the morning.


----------



## KaiserAus

My dog is weird - all summer he happily slept in the lounge on the carpet, now that winter is approaching he wants to sleep outside in the cold on the concrete


----------



## Jenny720

Max will sleep in bed every night. Luna will sleep in bed in stints some weeks it’s every night then she will take breaks and sleep down stairs. One thing I find they sleep in the same spot all night which I never had a dog that did that lol! Dogs are clean and they don’t seem to smell so they are allowed in the bed. Sometimes my chihuahua will sneak i from my daughter bed in my room.


----------



## newlie

Max, Newlie and now Rocky have all slept in bed with me during their time. I don't remember Max ever getting down on the floor at night, but Newlie did quite a bit and Rocky does some. They get hot, I think, so jump down on the floor and then jump back up after a bit. I have become so used to it that I don't even notice, they just do their thing while I am dead to the world.


----------



## car2ner

My gal-dog jumped up on the bed about a half hour before it was time to get up and decided that she had an itch! The entire bed shook as she scratched but my hubby and I dealt with it. Good thing she doesn't do that all the time.


----------



## Jenny720

newlie said:


> Max, Newlie and now Rocky have all slept in bed with me during their time. I don't remember Max ever getting down on the floor at night, but Newlie did quite a bit and Rocky does some. They get hot, I think, so jump down on the floor and then jump back up after a bit. I have become so used to it that I don't even notice, they just do their thing while I am dead to the world.


Yes I sleep with the fan even in winter so the room is always super cool so I’m sure it is why they don’t get overheated and comfortable. Gsds seem to overheat fast when sleeping lol!


----------



## bkernan

Huds has always slept with us and I prefer it now especially since I’m a single dog dog mom now ?

I find he gets me to bed earlier and makes sleep more of a priority for me because he starts herding towards the bed around 9 pm LOL

If he gets warm he hops to the floor for crate time but I think I sleep better with his little derp head resting on my feet. They’ve done studies that say your anxiety goes down wth a dog in the bed and i believe it.


----------



## Sabis mom

I have slept everywhere imaginable with a dog or dogs curled around me. Cars, tents, abandoned buildings, barns and on the ground. Lol. 
I can't see why the bed should be any different and frankly I sleep better. There is something soothing about a dog snoring and twitching next to you.


----------



## Alyssa Martin

Funny enough I actually sleep with them!

We have our living room the official "dog room." So they have access to a good portion of the house but the rest is blocked off for our cats safety as our older dog Murdoc isn't good with the 2 cats.

So they get our couch that folds out into a bed. I do in fact have a bedroom however I find it very soothing (aside from the random squeaky toy in my ear at 3 am) to sleep with my dogs. I think both of them really enjoy the human company, as do I with the dog company. 

I started sleeping out there when Olivia was 2 months old and have continued till this day (6 months old.) Olivia doesn't really have "separation anxiety" but will whine if I don't sleep out there. I think it's more her feeling she has to protect her pack and since i'm her favorite person/owner she gets nervous when I'm not there. 

When I move out and get my own apartment/house she (and I) will actually get to sleep in a proper human bed but for now the fold out bed it is. 

I don't know why I find it peaceful to sleep with dogs, perhaps it's because I never had one until now.

-Alyssa


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Inga sleeps in her kennel in the living room, so we may sleep until we naturally wake up without rowdy greetings and nose probbing while semi concious. In addition, we like to be able to wake up enough to go to the bathroom at night without the "I thought I'd never see you again!" over the top greeting behavior while trapped in the bathroom.


----------



## Sabis mom

Alyssa Martin said:


> Funny enough I actually sleep with them!
> 
> We have our living room the official "dog room." So they have access to a good portion of the house but the rest is blocked off for our cats safety as our older dog Murdoc isn't good with the 2 cats.
> 
> So they get our couch that folds out into a bed. I do in fact have a bedroom however I find it very soothing (aside from the random squeaky toy in my ear at 3 am) to sleep with my dogs. I think both of them really enjoy the human company, as do I with the dog company.
> 
> I started sleeping out there when Olivia was 2 months old and have continued till this day (6 months old.) Olivia doesn't really have "separation anxiety" but will whine if I don't sleep out there. I think it's more her feeling she has to protect her pack and since i'm her favorite person/owner she gets nervous when I'm not there.
> 
> When I move out and get my own apartment/house she (and I) will actually get to sleep in a proper human bed but for now the fold out bed it is.
> 
> I don't know why I find it peaceful to sleep with dogs, perhaps it's because I never had one until now.
> 
> -Alyssa


Consider this. In the early days of the human/dog relationship the dogs had multiple uses. They helped us find and kill food, and they defended us and our possessions. They acted as a warning system to alert us to intruders and presumably at some point early humans discovered that dogs were warm to curl up next to.
It is likely ingrained somewhere in our genetics to sleep easier knowing that our companions are near, and that with their much sharper senses will warn us of any threat.
Either way, I find that I as well sleep easier knowing the dogs are close. So enjoy it.


----------



## CometDog

On invitation only. And even then he usually gets hot and doesn't stay long. My sleeping arrangements vary, I have joint custody of my kids so when they are with me it is not uncommon to have a kid in the bed. On my kid free time sometimes I am with my BF, sometimes alone. Hence all the invite only, sometimes there is room, sometimes there isn't. He has a bed right next to my side for when he is off the bed. My son with autism loves the weight of him when he is in bed. Like a living weighted blanket lol

So, it depends.

And it is a little sad, I will admit, that the weeks this summer that I know my BF will be away and my ex will have the kids - I am kind of looking forward to wine-book-dogs in bed evenings lol Big L on the forehead lol


----------



## NewtoK9

CometDog said:


> On invitation only. And even then he usually gets hot and doesn't stay long. My sleeping arrangements vary, I have joint custody of my kids so when they are with me it is not uncommon to have a kid in the bed. On my kid free time sometimes I am with my BF, sometimes alone. Hence all the invite only, sometimes there is room, sometimes there isn't. He has a bed right next to my side for when he is off the bed. My son with autism loves the weight of him when he is in bed. Like a living weighted blanket lol
> 
> So, it depends.
> 
> And it is a little sad, I will admit, that the weeks this summer that I know my BF will be away and my ex will have the kids - I am kind of looking forward to wine-book-dogs in bed evenings lol Big L on the forehead lol


I'm right there with ya. For us it's on invitation only and usually only if it's been a good day or the hub is gone. When he is gone my son has sometimes ended up in there with us too. At first I was a little nervous about all of us together, but when my dog diligently stayed in my husband's spot all night to keep my son from rolling off the bed, I got over it 

I also like the weight of him on my legs, which my husband can't stand. Unfortunately, for whatever reason, he seems to like sleeping on top of my husband and instead wants to "cuddle" with me. This usually results in my husband waking up cursing at 2 am because either a) there is a large dog on top of him or b) there is a dog butt in his face. When the husband is gone, wine-book-dog is where it's at! I know dogs in bed is not a thing for everyone (and there are a ton of people that will advocate against it) but waking up with my face buried in a big fluffy dog neck and my shepherd curled around me is kinda one of the best things in life ever.


----------



## CometDog

He gives me a lot of comfort at night, when I am alone with the kids or alone period. Even when he is on his place on the floor right next my side.


----------



## Hineni7

Yup, both dogs.... Areli sleeps with her leg over my shoulder most of the time and her nose on my pillow (not fun during summer but winter adds warmth). Akivah tends to snuggle in the curve of my legs.. may be uncomfortable sometimes but we'll worth it


----------



## Nigel

There's no choice when we're camping. The tent is small so we have to shoe horn everyone in. Everyone manages fine just the same.


----------



## Dunkirk

Nitro wont sleep on the bed, I think he thinks I take up too much room.


----------



## Sabis mom

Dunkirk said:


> Nitro wont sleep on the bed, I think he thinks I take up too much room.


Right?? It's baffling that my 55lb dog needs ALL of a queen sized bed to sleep on.


----------



## EnglishRose

My dog, Anubis, sleeps with me; it started when she was a puppy. When I go to get in bed, she always has to lick my feet before she allows me in. My husband has the other bedroom since she started sleeping with me, as he gets up really early and frequently has a cat with him. But, she will often leave me and go to spend some time with him. She has a lot of itching due to her allergies, and when she scratches it just shakes the bed so hard that i wake up! But I love that she wants to be with us so much. She's almost 3 years old now.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Inga sleeps in her kennel cage on multiple sleeping bags. Thats the only bed she knows. Shes not allowed on furniture, not allowed on the bed. Its a pack order thing plus we do not want our bed full of dog hair. In addition, the kennel door is closed at night. As much as we love her, sleepily getting up in the night to go to the BR will trigger the rowdy I Never Thought I'd See You Again! behavior. And that will be the end of possible going back to sleep. I love the way dogs show this overjoyed behavior even if they have not seen you for a couple of hours. I guess its because they live in the moment.


----------



## WateryTart

Nurse Bishop said:


> Inga sleeps in her kennel cage on multiple sleeping bags. Thats the only bed she knows. Shes not allowed on furniture, not allowed on the bed. Its a pack order thing plus we do not want our bed full of dog hair. In addition, the kennel door is closed at night. As much as we love her, sleepily getting up in the night to go to the BR will trigger the rowdy I Never Thought I'd See You Again! behavior. And that will be the end of possible going back to sleep. I love the way dogs show this overjoyed behavior even if they have not seen you for a couple of hours. I guess its because they live in the moment.


Mine must be much lazier than Inga. Half the time we're lucky to get a tail flick if she's been sleeping!

My dog generally sleeps either upstairs on a chair (my big leather chair that's big enough for her to curl up on) or downstairs next to my bed on the very large, very expensive dog bed I bought for her. But if my husband is out of town, she'll take over his side of the bed and sleep with me. She isn't a cuddler, but she'll sleep next to me.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

What do you do about the hair? The undercoat I am combing off of Inga each day right now could clothe a whole nuther dog. Seriously, I am considering gathering it to spin into yarn and knit a sweater. The dark and light areas of the batts of dog wool make a lovely gold and black twist. But I wonder, will a garment knitted of this smell like a wet dog when wet.


----------



## Mame

The Hair? I lay a second, thin blanket over my bedding that I can shake and wash while she's blowing out her coat. I do regular grooming, but yeah, we could make a latch-hook rug. Once it stops, the blanket goes.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Might check out knityourdog.com! I never thought about having it done though!


----------



## readaboutdogs

On topic, moo (non-GSD) sleeps on and off thru the night on my bed! I got him a ramp a couple years ago because he sleeps on the bed during the day when we're gone and it was getting rough on his hips jumping on and off! I use the bottom half to load him in the car too! Cody and clipper my two past shepherds would get up there when I first went to bed, then after clipper "did his nails" they'd get down after a while! Clipper always kinda chewed his nails a couple minutes before turning in! Too hot and not enough room! They have all made the rounds of bed, couch, recliner, dog bed, floors!


----------



## Sabis mom

Nurse Bishop said:


> What do you do about the hair? The undercoat I am combing off of Inga each day right now *could clothe a whole nuther dog.* Seriously, I am considering gathering it to spin into yarn and knit a sweater. The dark and light areas of the batts of dog wool make a lovely gold and black twist. But I wonder, will a garment knitted of this smell like a wet dog when wet.


Which is why I refer to it as dog building season. Lol

I will throw a sheet over my duvet for Shadow, but it seldom prevents me being curled up with her. And when Sabi got too weak to get on the bed I hurt myself a few times looking for her in my sleep. Her dog bed was right beside the bed and in reaching for her I would slide off the bed.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I have twin sheet sets just for the couch and recliner! Fitted for the recliner, flat for the couch! I always have regular size pillows on each end of the couch so there's the pillow cases, a little mix matched on that! They are always covered, use flannel for winter, different designs for the seasons! Lol!


----------



## Apex1

No @ 14 months. We have 4 cats whom he is not 100% with yet. When he is he can sleep outside the crate. Even tho once the clock hits a certain hour he crates himself. Never in our bed. We have 4 cats and 1 dog I want none messing with my limited sleep. Noone but my hubby or a sick kid......maybe a sick animal sleeps in my bed or room.


----------



## Katanya

my 9 year old shepherd is too arthritic to get on the bed, and the puppies dont stay still, and cant hold their bladder yet. when they get older and can control it i'll let Tallie in my bed.

As for the dog hair, I collect it and put it out for the birds for nests. They love it!


----------



## Mareesey

I've never allowed my dogs to sleep in bed with me but I've woken up while they were climbing in because I was asleep. So I know they sleep with me if they aren't crated.


----------



## mmcglade

My 10 month old sleeps with me. I put a blanket on the foot of the bed. No go. He puts his head on the pillow and has to be next to me. I just wash the sheets a lot more now!


----------



## SamsonGold

Yes he sleeps with me...multiple sheets on top of the bed, just remove daily to keep it semi clean


----------



## john36

Mine would only sleep on her own bed. Would never even try to get up on our bed.


----------



## john36

My girl would only sleep on her bed, the floor or her fav armchair


----------



## deedeearmstrong

Sure does and so do my six cats.


----------



## CometDog

He does, but gets hot quickly. He starts in the bed with me when we go to bed, gets down after like 5 minutes...then he comes up at 6:30 a.m like clock work. Kisses, time to get up. I slept in over the weekend and finally out of frustration he hopped in my bed WITH my flip flops in his mouth lol


----------



## tc68

CometDog said:


> He does, but gets hot quickly. He starts in the bed with me when we go to bed, gets down after like 5 minutes...then he comes up at 6:30 a.m like clock work. Kisses, time to get up. I slept in over the weekend and finally out of frustration he hopped in my bed WITH my flip flops in his mouth lol


Yours is just like mine. Starts out in bed with me. Chews on his antler while I decompress and watch a little tv. When I turn off the light and tv and go to sleep, he jumps off and gets into his crate. Around 6am (plus or minus 30 minutes), he jumps up on bed and wakes me up. 

My previous dog was different. He liked to sleep with me in bed at the corner by my feet facing the door, but it'd get too hot for him (he was a long plush coat GSD) and he'd jump off and sleep on the cold hard floor. Then he'd wake up and remember he wanted to be next to me and jump back on. Rinse repeat. He'd do this all night about 3-5 times. Eventually I got so used to it, I wouldn't even know if he was on the bed or not. In the winter, when it was a little colder, he would stay on the bed longer, but he'd still jump on and off. The last 2 years of his life, he had a broken femur (which the doctor said not to bother fixing). So he couldn't jump on the bed anymore.


----------



## Jpage24.87

My boy will nap with me on the couch (it's his favorite spot), and over the last month or 2 he has been spending time on my bed, getting good night loves, then he hops off after a bit, and sleeps on his bed or the tiny little 3ft space between my side of the bed and the wall. He also wakes me up promptly at 7:30am, if I'm not getting up for work, by climbing into bed and making me extremely uncomfortable until I get up. Lol


----------



## dogfaeries

Scarlet has recently started sleeping on my bed, and I love it. She’s quite the snuggler. At first the cats stayed away because she’s up there, but now the darn things are in the bed too. It wouldn’t be so bad if they didn’t want under the covers and they radiate the heat of a thousand suns.


----------



## Sabis mom

@dogfaeries You should go respond to the other thread where the OP wants a cuddly dog! Lol.

Shadow is weird. Half the time she is curled up so close that she seems to be trying to climb under my ribs but when we sleep she likes to be just touching me and if I try and snuggle she goes to her bed. Witch!


----------



## dogfaeries

She can have Russ. He’s so cuddly that if he had his way, I’d be wearing him like a furry coat. Carly is normal non-cuddler, lol.


----------



## atomic

My dogs have always slept in bed with me, even as young pups. Sometimes if it gets too hot they will hop down onto cooler flooring but for the most part they are always right there. With a Doberman/GSD, pit bull, boyfriend, and GSD pup it is quite full! But everyone has their spot and we all sleep comfortably, if the bed was any smaller than a king this wouldn't be the case! I keep a top sheet over it to repel the excess doggy stuff, and i also own a washer so no issues.


----------



## Elsieb

Never on the bed or furniture. I’m a hot sleeper so I don’t need an extra warm body. And even tho he gets tic meds there’s always that thought to consider (have had Lyme 3x.


----------



## AustinIllini

I'm allergic to dogs, so no bed or couch. That does enough to keep my allergies in line (along with a daily Zyrtec)


----------



## Katsugsd

Since my husband is deployed, Katsu takes up his spot beside me. She will typically sleep there throughout the night. The shiba sleeps by my feet sometimes, but usually sleeps on the hardwood floor or a dog bed. Steel is 75% in the crate 25% sleeping with me on the bed. Depends on my mood and how "awake" he is after a potty break during the night. He lays on top of my legs or back like a cat lol.


----------



## soave

Most of the time, yes. They usually jump off the bed after an hour or two though


----------



## SuperG

Only when she has her sleeping helmet on........otherwise forget it.......way too risky.


SuperG


----------



## Diana_red

My girl - Sombra - sleep with me from time to time. She's a cuddly dog and I'm a cuddly person, so usually we get along. But she's not allowed to lay on the bed without me, that's a privilege


----------



## dojoson41

*to sleep or not to sleep*

Nope he doesn’t and that’s only because he hasn’t figured out how to jump up on the bed-YET-but the cat does:tongue:. Pup does this thing-laying half on/half off with his back legs still touching the floor:gsdbegginhe wont stay still for the camera)


----------



## car2ner

my poor gal-dog pulled a muscle in her hip. She runs and plays with ease but it hurts to jump up. She's starting to miss hopping up onto the bed. She's also not keen on me keeping her from free running in the yard. We pout together.


----------



## Nursejulie

Macey is about half and half on the bed or on the floor. She is always up by my head with her belly up in the mornings lol.


----------



## Mrkswfe

I have 2 GSD'S and a mix that all try to pile in bed with me and my my husband it's a California king!!! The male usually ends up on the floor by the bed but we definitely have a crowded bed


----------



## AustinIllini

I'm allergic, so for us dogs are allowed in the bedroom but not on any furniture.


----------



## woopiee

yeah, my pets are very often comes to lay with me in the bedroom, they're so warm)


----------



## ScarlettGSD

woopiee said:


> yeah, my pets are very often comes to lay with me in the bedroom, they're so warm)


Scarlett has her own spot if she wants to sleep with us. She alternates between the bed and the floor.


----------



## deedeearmstrong

Yeap and my cats do too.I tell my friends " my cats and dog allow me to sleep with them"??


----------



## deedeearmstrong

I am allergic to my 6 cats and my GSD, I have weekly shots and take meds and nose spray. I love for my guys to sleep with me❤??


----------



## clipke

Well, we live in a van so space is limited, but most nights both dogs sleep with me. When we were in a house, my shepherd slept in my recliner or on the floor beside my bed most nights. He'll occassionally sleep in the drivers seat(idk how he balls up small enough lol) or on the floor if there's room in the van. I'm terribly disorganized so it's sometimes hard for him to find space on the floor.


----------



## vsdreamon

yes, she is one year old and starts up by the pillow and after a few minutes she moves down to the foot of the bed. The 11 year old would do the same, but would jump off the bed for the rest of the night facing the door.


----------



## monypt

Our GSD always slept with my daughter. Right at the bottom of her bed closest to the door. Great protector.


----------



## Jorski

No. I understand a lot of people like this, but I don't even allow my dogs to go upstairs. I teach them to stay on the main floor. Not allowed on the furniture either., I guess I am an old grouch...lol.


----------



## ToniTX

No, I'd never allow any of my three GSDs to sleep in my bed or stay in the couch.
Well, except Snowy...
And Luna...
And Nico...
But no other GSD.





For now.0


----------



## Jenny720

I enjoy relaxing with my dogs and getting some snuggles even it if just warming my feet. Max and Luna

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720

If they can sleep next to me they sleep with eyes on me - gsd book ends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaPuppy

we tried our bed for two nights.. at 7 months Karma took up more room than my fiance!!! Which left even LESS room for me in the queen sized bed. She went back into her crate at night for a little while, but we were having crating issues (going at night).. This past weekend we got Karma a dog bed, and put it in our room. Works out best for both worlds. She is close to us, has a chew toy, and can still wake me up to go potty.


----------



## Mikek3111

yeah Sadie has her bed in our room and does use it most days, until the wife gets into bed (usually the last one) then Sadie will sleep on the bottom of the bed with her head on my legs. Sometimes she’ll get too warm and sleep in the hall on the wooden floor which is cooler. I don’t mind it as she curls up rather than stretch out so doesn’t take up loads of space.


----------



## Drew’s GSDs

COVID-19 has put some odd things in our corner such as my son sleeping on a blow up mattress downstairs as my wife now needs the upstairs bedroom for an office. My pup Cersie loves (every other night it seems) sleeping with my son. Which is totally fine with me. She LOVES to wake me up in the mornings with a cold nose shrug to my face, which I'm ok with too lol. Bottom line.... I highly doubt if someone were to break into our house they would attempt to come near this bed -


----------



## violaparkinson

Sometimes....


----------



## CatMan900

mine lays in bed with us for 20 minutes then jumps down and goes in his crate on his own


----------



## CEMC

My 6.5 month GSD (Bruno) sleeps next to me in his own bed. However he is very sensitive to warm temperatures & even with the A/C on he often shifts back and forth from his bed to the tile floor where it's much cooler. Even if he wanted to & we allowed it I don't think he would be able to sleep well with us in our bed all night long.


----------

